# dog aggression due to old age?



## Rojzka (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi, I'm new and still learning options on this forum! I've had my GS for 7 years (got him from the local shelter). When I adopted him, he was not dog aggressive--including being gentle with my female (alpha) Aussie-mix. Unfortunately, my 16 yr. old Aussie died in early Nov. I've wanted to get him another (female) companion. I took him to meet some dogs at the shelter, but he was surprisingly aggressive at them. He would snap at their faces and/or rear ends. We tried a couple of different females--some very docile, submissive ones. But, no go. I understand that maybe his health (spondylosis) and/or age is a factor at this point (he's about 10). Needless to say, I do want to get him a companion as he is also showing signs of (mild) separation anxiety when I leave (pacing in b.y.) But, I want to respect his temperament and possible desire to be the only dog in his old age (?). 
Has anyone had any similar experiences with their GSD? Any advice is welcome. 
Thanks!


----------



## Spitten_Kitten (Feb 17, 2013)

Dogs, like humans, can become set in their ways. They also go thru a grieving period when they lose someone. Don't be so quick to rush out and replace his friend. Give him at least 6 months to get used to his friend not being there. Then gradually introduce him to other dogs to see how he reacts. I had friends come over with their dogs to play. Sometimes it worked out great and other times, had to separate mine from theirs. Eventually I was able to bring in another dog, which she snapped at the first few days and then ignored. Now she gets along with him and we have just introduced another (puppy) into the mix and they are getting along just great.


----------



## Rojzka (Feb 16, 2013)

*thank you*

Thanks Spitten Kitten. I guess I was thinking that about 3 and 1/2 months was a fair amount of time to wait before adopting again, but maybe you are right and I should wait a bit longer. (I'm certainly not fully over my girl's passing either .) But, I appreciate the reality check and can certainly give us both time before trying to introduce him to some new companions..... 

Thank you.


----------

